# 1st attempt at building a rod



## br1081 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would like to build a 12'-13' surf rod and need some advice as to what all I need to make this successful. I have read enough post in this forum that I think the best route for me to go with is the mudhole 1502 as it is capable of throwing 6-8oz and more if needed. I see they have spinning kits but i want to build a conventional rod. Do those kits even come with the guides, they are shown in the picture but not listed in the description. Are there any opinions on reel seats or guide sizes that would help me out if i need to buy these items seperately outside of the kit?

Thanks


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

LSB1502MH? if thats the kit then you'll need epoxy and thread,the blank can be built conventional or spinning just look under the build section in the catalog that pertains to "spine".i'm pretty sure this kit comes with hardloy guides,so if you are gonna use braid as your primary line you will want to upgrade to alconite,but i would call mudhole and check on that as i'm not completly sure.be sure to post your progress and don't be afraid to ask questions,lot of good guys on here as well as rodbuilding.org


----------

